# Howl-o-ween w/Cash Jack Pot WP!!



## Rosie (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Hopefully Lucy will do well on the track......Ginger has been practicing but she's not ready to do it off leash just yet, lol.


----------

